# Edison Plant Wall Question



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Guys,
I'm fabricating a hook to anchor up to the wall at the Edison plant on the St. Mary's. Anyone know how wide the wall is at the top? I need to know how wide tpo make the gape on the hook so it's large enough to go over the top of the wall but small enough to hold. I really only want to pay the welder once. Thanks much. 
Steve


----------



## dryfly24 (Mar 18, 2009)

Stephen said:


> Guys,
> I'm fabricating a hook to anchor up to the wall at the Edison plant on the St. Mary's. Anyone know how wide the wall is at the top? I need to know how wide tpo make the gape on the hook so it's large enough to go over the top of the wall but small enough to hold. I really only want to pay the welder once. Thanks much.
> Steve


 
Steve,

I can get you the dimensions on mine later if you like, but the other alternative is to buy one of the ones everybody around here uses, already made. I think I paid twenty five bucks for mine? I can point you in the right direction if you want to go that route.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

If I can buy one up there that would be great! Do you have a store name or number. Thanks.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Actually I wouldn't mind getting the dimensions off your anchor'as well if you don't mind. I may be up that way very early in the AM the first day and may not have time to buy one before fishing. Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

SOO Welding just down the street from the Power House sells and makes the wall hooks. I paid 20 or 25 for mine.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. I have one on hold for me at Soo Welding. I really appriciate the help, I never would have found that place!!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Stephen said:


> Guys,
> I'm fabricating a hook to anchor up to the wall at the Edison plant on the St. Mary's. Anyone know how wide the wall is at the top? I need to know how wide tpo make the gape on the hook so it's large enough to go over the top of the wall but small enough to hold. I really only want to pay the welder once. Thanks much.
> Steve


The one I made along time of ago works great. Make sure you put a large spring between rope and bar to absorb shock form boat moving back and forth, especially when ship waves push around there. Also its easier to hang with some portion cuving away from wall that you hang on to. Put spring and rope on part that is straight against the wall though or it will move around. There are more pics in my gallery twards the bottom. Don't make the top hook too long, or it will sit sideways, you only need a few inches to go over cement. Mine is just one solid piece of rod that I bent in vise.


----------



## deadbait (Oct 17, 2008)

Bike tube works good for shock absorber too.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like you got what you need. Here is a "print" for anyone who needs it....


----------

